# Avo 24 or Limitless RDTA Plus?



## Tank88 (30/7/16)

On the fence here. Which RDTA should I get?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (30/7/16)

Both!!!


----------



## Keyaam (30/7/16)

Both


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PsyCLown (30/7/16)

Haha, I was also on the fence and went with the Limitless Plus - at the time due to the price.
Was an international order.


----------



## Clouds4Days (30/7/16)

Tank88 said:


> On the fence here. Which RDTA should I get?



Havent tried the limitless plus yet but have tried the 24mm version. And i own a avo 24.
You will be happy with either it comes down to your build you put in her.

Saying this i love my avo 24 and wouldnt trade it for the limitless. I dont know if its cause i feel the avo is slightly better or if my brain is saying its better cause i own it.

Vape on brother...


----------



## spiv (31/7/16)

I went for the Limitless Plus. Love it. It's my first dripper/RDTA and it's been working great so far. Easy to build on, easy to wick, great flavour and looks so good in red. 
I also want to try the Avo now, but I'll wait for that Avocado 24 with the bottom airflow. That looks cool with the dome top.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MR_F (1/8/16)

@spiv may I ask what made the Limitless the winner for you 
I am keen to know what your thoughts or what was the deal breaker


----------



## spiv (1/8/16)

@MR_F Honestly, it looks cooler. The bigger juice well, side filling and the fact that it uses Phillips screws instead of the Allen Key screws (that tend to strip sometimes) closed it for me. But mostly because it looks so great. 
Also, reviews online said that the Limitless Plus has fixed the issues people had with the original Limitless. Not sure what they were offhand, but it put it on par with the Avo. 
Also, I went into @Sir Vape to buy the Avo. They mentioned that they have the Limitless Plus in stock and I walked out with the Limitless Plus.


----------

